# Wood Beam Engine Video



## SAM in LA (Jul 30, 2010)

I put a new video together for my Wood Beam Engine earlier this month. I meant to post it but life interfered with my pleasure.

I hope you enjoy it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuAcO8d2BZM[/ame]

If you haven't seen my build log, it is located on HMEM in the A Work in Progress section.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9219.0

Highest Regards,

SAM


Corrected spelling error


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love how slowly it runs.

 You've done your self proud on the engine and video. th_wav th_wav


 Ron


----------



## bearcar1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Great video Sam, it appears that you added some weights in the rim of the flywheel. It seems to be helping. Terrific build, well done.

BC1
Jim


----------



## kjk (Jul 30, 2010)

A beautiful engine and particularly well made video - a great companion to the build thread.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice job Sam!!!


----------



## GordTopps (Jul 30, 2010)

> Nice job Sam!!!



Here Here

Gordy


----------



## hobby (Jul 30, 2010)

Sam,

That was a VERY enjoyable presentation,
Beautiful job on that engine.


----------



## larry1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Great job, Sam, beatiful engine, really enjoyed your video, 3 times. larry


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 30, 2010)

Great job on the video Sam. That sure is a beautiful, slow running, engine.


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 30, 2010)

Excellent build Sam. I think the video is great with the assembly steps. It sure runs nice and smooth. 
gbritnell


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jul 30, 2010)

Great job Sam. I enjoyed your build log and the video. The dark wood and brass are a nice contrast. Thanks for sharing your efforts with us. :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rake60 (Jul 31, 2010)

Beautiful craftsmanship Sam! :bow:

Rick


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 31, 2010)

Once again, well done Sam :bow:

I still like how slow it runs - and very good taste in music as well !

Regards, Arnold


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 1, 2010)

ozzie46  said:
			
		

> I love how slowly it runs.
> 
> You've done your self proud on the engine and video. th_wav th_wav
> 
> ...



Ron,

Thanks for the encouragement.

SAM


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 1, 2010)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Great video Sam, it appears that you added some weights in the rim of the flywheel. It seems to be helping. Terrific build, well done.
> 
> BC1
> Jim



Jim,

You are correct, I added some brass slugs to the flywheel and it runs a bit more smoothly. Thanks for the encouragement.

SAM


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 2, 2010)

Woodguy, Deere_x475guy, Gordy, Hobby, Larry1, Kustomkb, Gbritnell, Phil, Rick & Arnold

Thank you all for the compliments.

The video was an interesting experience. I started out taking a picture after each part was installed. I ended up scraping those pictures because the engine frame kept getting moved around. I then took a picture after each part or assembly was removed. This worked better. The colors are not accurate. I took these pictures in the dining room. The ceiling above the lights is a rose color which gave an aged look to the pictures. That is what led me to using (Philharmonische Vereinigung Arte Sinfonica, Heribert Brandt - "Türkischer Tanz" From Sonata No. 11, KV 331) as the soundtrack.

Thanks again guys, it was fun.

Highest regards,

SAM


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful job Sam !! Despite the bad rap that the "brown" stuff sometimes get's on here ;D, the contrash of the wood and the brass is very pleasing to look at and the slow speed operation you have achieved is a sure sign of a lot of TLC and precision in the build. Again, a fantastic job!!

Bill


----------

